
Trump criticizing Twitter for shadow banning - cklaus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-26/trump-calls-out-twitter-for-shadow-banning-republicans
======
holtalanm
``` Twitter “SHADOW BANNING” prominent Republicans. Not good. We will look
into this discriminatory and illegal practice at once! Many complaints. ```

What kind of idiotic crap is this? Twitter is a private company, they can
control what is on their site in any way they see fit. Shadow banning, while
potentially destructive to the reputation of the company, is in no way
illegal.

We have a moron for President.

~~~
purephase
It's just manufactured outrage. We need to collectively ignore this nonsense.
It's intended to distract.

------
pmarreck
I'm no Trump fan but shadow-banning is one of the worst practices in online
discussion forums IMHO.

That said, Trump has gotten a free pass countless times on violating Twitter's
TOS so if anyone actually deserves a shadowban...

~~~
nailer
When did Trump violate the ToS?

~~~
thebiglebrewski
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17617221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17617221)

~~~
nailer
That post does not answer the question.

------
thebiglebrewski
Why the hell does Twitter even allow Trump at all? He's violated their TOS so
many times I can't even. I report him all the time but _for some reason_ his
account still exists.

~~~
steveeq1
what specifically did he do to violate TOS?

~~~
Someone1234
\- [https://help.twitter.com/en/rules-and-policies/twitter-
rules](https://help.twitter.com/en/rules-and-policies/twitter-rules)

See Abusive Behavior; You may not engage in the targeted harassment of
someone, or incite other people to do so. We consider abusive behavior an
attempt to harass, intimidate, or silence someone else’s voice.

See Violence and physical harm; You may not make specific threats of violence
or wish for the serious physical harm, death, or disease of an individual or
group of people.

See Threats to expose / hack; You may not threaten to expose someone’s private
information or intimate media. You also may not threaten to hack or break into
someone’s digital information.

~~~
nailer
Posting the ToS doesn't answer the question.

\- Are you saying that Trump threatening the North Korean leadership is a ToS
violation?

\- Would you say that Obama threatening the Syrian leadership is a ToS
violation?

I like Obama a hell of a lot more than Trump but if you're going to ban
military leaders (which includes most heads of state) you have to do it
consistently to avoid accusations of bias.

~~~
Someone1234
Twitter's own rules set out what does and does not violate the rules. My
opinion is irrelevant.

~~~
nailer
I know you don't work for Twitter, but the point is Twitter has to be
consistent if they want to be seen as an unbiased discussion platform.

If Twitter believe a military leader stating consequences to a foreign regime,
or a law officer lawfully stating consequences of breaking the law
consistitutes a threat against a group of people, they need to ban all
military and police from the platform.

Alternatively, they could state that conducting lawful military and police
work, which includes stating the possibility of a response to an action, is
not considered a threat. Or that a 'government' or 'people who have broken the
law' are not a protected group.

